# Best Drill Press for under $300.00



## massman (Jul 25, 2006)

The Drill Press that I have now is falling apart. I have $300.00 for a new one. Whats my best buy for that amount!?!?

I just bought a Grizzly G0555 14 inch Bandsaw and love it. Is the Grizzly Drill Press a good buy? If so, what model. I need to order one by the end of the week.

Thanks!!

www.writingwood.com


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 25, 2006)

Check out the 17" Tradesman at Amazon. They were on sale a few months ago, but I think the cost is still at least $100 less than your budget. A few of us bought one and I LOVE mine! A huge improvement over my benchtop Ryobi!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by massman_
> <br />The Drill Press that I have now is falling apart. I have $300.00 for a new one. Whats my best buy for that amount!?!?
> 
> I just bought a Grizzly G0555 14 inch Bandsaw and love it. Is the Grizzly Drill Press a good buy? If so, what model. I need to order one by the end of the week.
> ...




  I have the Grizzly G7943  http://www.grizzly.com/products/g7943   and it is a very excellent machine. With one caveat, I highly reccomend it. That caveat is to get the floor model of the same maching (G7944). I regret not doing so. The floor model is much more versitile and useful. I think the extra cost is only about $20.00.


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 25, 2006)

Frank, just out of curiousity, what's wrong with the G7946? It's a floor model and is less expensive than the G7943... and it's a radial.

OUCH! I just checked Amazon.com and the Tradesman is now $321.26 w/free shipping.


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br /> OUCH! I just checked Amazon.com and the Tradesman is now $321.26 w/free shipping.



I bought the 13" it is still a floor model with the same throw, and was only 125.00 with free shipping. The 17" was no longer on sale when I bought mine as well.


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm feeling like the cat the swallowed the canary about now. I believe I got the 17" for under $155 including shipping. SWEEEET!!!


----------



## JimGo (Jul 25, 2006)

That's because people like you drove the demand up Billy.






(okay...so I ordered one too...)


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Frank, just out of curiousity, what's wrong with the G7946? It's a floor model and is less expensive than the G7943... and it's a radial.
> 
> OUCH! I just checked Amazon.com and the Tradesman is now $321.26 w/free shipping.




5 speed vs. 12, 1/2hp vs. 3/4", 12" vs. 14", about 50 lbs. difference in weight. Weight means mass and stability. For the little difference in money, I'd still go with the G7943/4.


----------



## Pipes (Jul 27, 2006)

I recomend the Hitachi floor model at Lowes... I bought one a while back ! Has a 3 and 1/4" quill travel and IMHO is made really well made thou the laser thing is useless IMO ! has a nice light on it at a perfect spot !  I did have to run a strip a thin foam around the top to stop a small rattle driving me nuts BUT NBD ... its 12 speed an just a nice well made unit$ cheaper on sale from time to time !I paid I think about $225.00 ..I know it has been as low as $189.00 ! 





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pipes_
> <br />I recomend the Hitachi floor model at Lowes... I bought one a while back ! Has a 3 and 1/4" quill travel and IMHO is made really well made thou the laser thing is useless IMO ! has a nice light on it at a perfect spot !  I did have to run a strip a thin foam around the top to stop a small rattle driving me nuts BUT NBD ... its 12 speed an just a nice well made unit$ cheaper on sale from time to time !I paid I think about $225.00 ..I know it has been as low as $189.00 !
> 
> 
> ...


I bought this one also and am very happy with it. I agree that the laser is useless. I bought the display model for $175.00 as they were out of stock.


----------



## Randy_ (Jul 29, 2006)

I've had real good luck with my HF benchtop drill press.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38142

They go on sale pretty regularly for about $30 off and if you happen to come up with one of their 20% coupons, you can get a terrific deal!!

Only works, though, if you havre a HF store close by.  This is a HD unit and weighs anout 125 lbs.  If you had to pay shipping, the savings aren't so spectacular!!


----------



## DocStram (Jul 31, 2006)

I agree with Randy.  I bought the same one from HF about a month ago .. when it was onsale and with the 20% coupon.  I smile everytime I use it.


----------

